

Crowdfunding Pack - andreyvit
http://crowdfundingpack.org/#

======
joshdotsmith
Pretty nice collection of discounts. How did you manage to coordinate all
these?

~~~
teelaunch
networking over time

------
rjvir
I wonder how they select the winners.

~~~
teelaunch
randomly

~~~
rjvir
How randomly? Is there a lottery system? Would be awesome to see what hashing
algorithm is used to determine the winner.

The NBA draft has a "random" selection process with lottery balls, yet every
year people think it's rigged.

